# neuer computer-1500€-eure Meinungen



## crazymischl (2. März 2008)

Hi @ all,
wie im anderen Thread schon genannt bin ich gerade dabei mir ein neues System zuzulegen.
Bis jetzt habe ich an folgendes gedacht:

```
Prozessor		Intel core 2 quad Q9450		300€	Sockel 755,4X 2,66Ghz,  2x6 MB L2 Chache, 1333 MHz, 64 Bit
Mainboard		Intel DX38BT			200€	Vier 240-polige DDR3-SDRAM-DIMM-Sockel,DDR3-DIMMs mit 1333 MHz (max 8 GB Speicher)
Grafikkarte		Geforce 8800 GTX		400€	768MB GDDR3,PCI-Express x16,DirectX10,2x DVI-I,HDCP kompatibel,OpenGL 2.0,
Festplatte		Seagate Barracuda ST3750640NS	200€	750 GB,16MB Cache, 3.5“ 7200U/min,bis zu 300MB/s,29dB,S-ATA 300 Bus,
DVD-Laufwerk		LG GSA-H55L DVD-Brenner		40€	Light Scribe, bulk, schwarz,P-ATA Schnittstelle,5,25“, 2 MB Pufferung
Netzteil		SeaSonic S12-500		90€	500 Watt Netzteil
Gehäuse			Raidmax Sagitta Miditower	70€
```

Wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ist, ob ich DDR2 oder DDR3 Speicher kaufen soll.
Was meint ihr dazu? Kann der Prozessor/Mainboard (DDR3-Sockel) von DDR3-Speicher wirklich profitieren ?
Bisher bin ich sehr unentschlossen, da die allgemeine Meinung ist, dass sich der doch sehr hohe Preis für DDR3 nicht rechtfertigt (im vgl. zur Mehr-Leistung). Was meint ihr ?
Und machen 4GB Speicher sinn (>mit vista 64bit) oder reichen auch 2GB ?

Und Lohnt sich 1333 Mhz Speicher oder reicht auch 1066Mhz / 800 Mhz ? 
Wieviel können die anderen Komponenten wirklich nutzen ?

Außerdem: Was meint ihr zu Intel-Mainboards? Hat jemand ein intel-Mainboard ? Haben die generell auch eine gute Qualität (im vergleich zu asus z.B.) ? Bei  findet man nicht sonderlich viele Testberichte 

Und noch ne Frage: 500 Watt Netzteil müssten reichen oder darf es auch mehr sein ?

Generell was haltet ihr von dem System?
Ich würde eben sowohl 3d-Anwendungen laufen lassen, als auch Linux-System und natürlich anspruchsvoll Gamen.

Ich dachte ich lege mir nen quad-core Prozessor zu, da (so denke ich) z.B. beim Rendern sich doch spürbare Vorteile zeigen (im vergleich zum dual-core). Auch für die Zukunft sollten quad´s besser sein oder !?.

Außerdem will ich neben Linux und XP die 64-bit version von Vista laufen lassen. Da dürften keine kompatibilitätsprobleme von der Hardware ausgehen oder ?

PS: Ich will ein doch sehr anspruchvolles System haben, daher will ich doch auch ein wenig mehr ausgeben und nicht so einen "500€"-Bürorechner haben. Aber 1700€ ist die schmerzgrenze xD

Vielen Dank schon mal für Antworten !


----------



## Comcon (2. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich kann nicht zu allen etwas sagen aber wenn du unbedingt spielen und 3D Anwendungen benutzen willst, würde ich warten bis der neue Geforce 9800 GX2 rauskommt und dazu auf jedenfall einen Quad Prozessor holen. 

4 GB arbeitspeicher lohnt sich auf jeden fall für 64bit Version von Vista.

Allerdings finde ich 1500€ für den System, von dem du geschrieben hast, etwas zu teuer.

mfg.


----------



## zeroize (2. März 2008)

Als Tipp würde ich dir noch auf den Weg geben, dass du dir sehr gut überlegen solltest wie du dir die Kühlung vorgestellt hast. Denn bei hochdrehender Festplatte, hochaufgerüstetem System und dazu ein MIDI-Tower - da muss man schon ziemlich clever sein, um das in eine gute Wärmezone zu bringen - oder es wird ziemlich laut bei dir ;-).
Ansonsten halte ich noch nix von den Quadcore-Rechner, aber da darf man geteilter Meinung sein (siehe letzte c't-Artikel zu dem Thema).


----------



## chmee (3. März 2008)

Quadcore empfehle ich nur, wenn mehr als gespielt und Office benutzt wird  Das scheint bei Dir zu sein.. RAM ist so billig, da würde ich DDR2 mind.4GB nehmen. Es lohnt sich. Lohnen tut sich "grundsätzlich" nicht der Kauf von schnellem RAM. Also 800 nehmen und asynchron fahren oder einen guten Teiler für CPU-FSB und RAM-Takt finden. Und ob es unbedingt ein Intel-Board sein muss, naja, man kauft die neueste Technik, aber auch die mit der längsten Reifeperiode ein.. Kauf doch lieber n Gigabyte X38, sollte wohl sogar noch preiswerter sein..

mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2008)

Zum Thema DDR2 und DDR3 ... derzeit ist es meines Wissens nach so, dass die meisten CPUs gerade erst voll mit DDR2-800 und 1033 zurech kommen. Die Vorteile von DDR3 werden von fast allen CPUs nur marginal ausgenutzt, oder garnicht weitergehend verwendet.

Folglich reichet DDR2 vollkommen aus und spart enorm Geld, gegenueber DDR3 .. 

Natuerlich kann man DDR3 einbauen, nur gesagt, die Vorteile sind, sofern sie ueberhaupt vond er CPU umgesetzt werden koennen zumindest derzeit noch recht gering, was den Aufpreis normal nicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## ink (3. März 2008)

Was hälst du/haltet ihr davon?

- 2 x Intel Xeon Processor E5320 (1866 MHz, 2x4096 KB Cache, 64Bit, QuadCore, VT) € 248,70 
- 4 GB DDR2-RAM (4x Kingston FBDIMM 1 GB PC2-4200 ECC)  € 100,17 
- Asus EN8800GTS/HTDP mit 640 MB GDDR3-RAM  € 402,97
- 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Raid-Edition (16 MB Cache/7200 UPM/S-ATA II) € 90,82
- Tyan Tempest i5000XT S2696A2NRF € 385,20
- DVD-ROM 16/52fach € 22
- Casetek CK-1101-2B (schwarz/silber) € 65,45
- Enermax Liberty (500 Watt, 160 Watt Combined) € 133

Preis 1448,31 € (die Preise nur schnell zusammen gesucht)


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2008)

was hast du denn mit dem System vor? bzw welches OS soll da drauf laufen?


----------



## michaelwengert (3. März 2008)

Anstatt der Asus EN8800GTS/HTDP mit 640 MB würde ich ne 8800GTS mit 512 MB nehmen
Die kostet etwa 300€, hat zwar weniger Speicher, aber dafür bereits die neuere Chiparchitektur. 
Die ist bei einigen Test sehr nahe an der 8800 GTX dran von der Leistung


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> was hast du denn mit dem System vor? bzw welches OS soll da drauf laufen?





crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> Ich würde eben sowohl 3d-Anwendungen laufen lassen, als auch Linux-System und natürlich anspruchsvoll Gamen.
> 
> (...)
> ...



Bitteschön...


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2008)

Ich frag nur, weil ich die 2CPU-Lesung fuer alle andere Anwendugen als Server (wo fuer ganz normale Standardversionen mit Apachee etc) nicht fuer noetig halte, wodurch sich die Geschichte auf unter 1000 Euro reduzieren laesst. Aber wenn 8 Kerne wichtig sind, dann bitte. 

Ich frag mich nur mal wieder, ob Vista mit 2 CPU-Loesungen bei der 64Bit Variante ueberhaupt klar kommt. Werd dazu nochmal googlen muessen.


----------



## _Lupo_ (4. März 2008)

Bitte bitte bitte, kauf dir für solche Hardware ein wirklich gutes und vor allem großes Case! Da kommt ne ganze Menge Abwärme zusammen. Wegen der Grafikkarte würde ich an deiner Stelle auch warten bis die 9xxx-Generation von nvidia raus ist.
Von Mainboard her, kA, noch nie ein Intel gehabt, aber ich würde eher zu Drittanbietern tendieren (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a298270.html) und dazu DDR2-RAM benutzen. DDR3 ist einfach total überteuert, das gesparte Geld steckste dann lieber in eine 9xxx-Grafikkarte (falls die teurer sein werden) oder sonstwas.


----------

